# found feral pigeon acting strange



## Paula Sepulvado (Oct 23, 2003)

I found a pigeon lying in the street today flapping it's wings and clearly having trouble. He was able to fly a short distance but then fell over and couldn't sit back up. I have had him in a box for the last couple of hours and thought perhaps he would recover and be able to fly away later. He doesn't appear to have anything broken. However a few minutes ago I went to
check on him and his eyes have changed colors. They've turned red! Does anyone have any ideas what might be wrong? He doesn't seem to want to fly off. Is there something I can do for him?

------------------


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Paula! Welcome to pigeons.com and thank you for helping this very needy pigeon.

What you are describing could be paramyxovirus, poisoning, or the result of trauma from flying into something or being hit by a car.

What color were the eyes when you first picked up the bird? I'm quite interested in this as I have never seen the eyes of an adult pigeon change color like that.

For now, please keep the bird warm and in a quiet place. The less stress on the bird, the better. Before you settle the bird in, however, offer it water and see if it wants to drink. If you have wild bird seed mix you can also offer this as food. 

Please keep us posted as to how you and the bird are doing.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Paula Sepulvado (Oct 23, 2003)

Terry, thanks for your prompt reply. The eyes were dark before. Gosh I think. I thought the entire eye was dark and now only his iris is dark and they are rimmed in red. I've never been this close to a pigeon before though. Maybe I'm wrong and they were like this when I found him. I live in Las Vegas is there anyone here you can reccomend for help?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Paula,

We do have a member here at pigeons.com that is in Las Vegas. Hopefully she will be along shortly with suggestions. Meanwhile, I will try to find a rehabilitator in your area that will care for pigeons.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello and thanks for helping the pigeon out!

About a week ago I witnessed the same thing by a pigeon near me, I believe it was the Paramyxovirus. It could have been poisoning though as I picked up a pigeon who had been poisoned a year ago with similar symptoms also.

Please hold on to the pigeon, offer him some water in a deep dish, if he won't drink then gently dip his beak in and he should get the idea.

Pigeons with PMV can't peck at seed properly to be sure to offer him a deep dish of seed also. 

Hope that helps! Keep us posted!

Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello Paula and thank you for helping this pigeon.

Can you make certain that it hs access to water? Could you check wether its keel (the bone at the front of the chest) is very sharp? That would mean it is much thinner than it should be.

It might need help with eating after it has had a few hours to settle down and get enough water. If you could soak some puppy chow until it is flufy , then open its beak gently and coax it in it should swallow. Only do a couple of pieces first, to see how it gets along.

Whatever happens, don't let it go just yet, even if it makes what looks like a miraculous recovery!

Cynthia


----------



## Paula Sepulvado (Oct 23, 2003)

Thank you all for the responses. The pigeon
seems fine today though. He is rustling around and fussing in his box. I will take him outside (my backyard) and see what he does. Perhaps he was just stunned yesterday and needed to rest. I will post the results for you all.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please don't take it out just yet. Even if it was only stunned it needs to recover properly before it is able to look after itself in the wild. Two days rest would really help it. If you take it out it will fly off, but might not suevive.

Cynthia


----------



## Paula Sepulvado (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I let him go before I saw this. It didn't occur to me that he might need more than one nite to rest.


----------

